# Can I still add bentonite to my primary?



## agdodge4x4 (Jan 11, 2011)

I will be starting fermentation on my strawberry wine from frozen strawberries tonight. I have read that bentonite int he primary is popular and aids in clearing early and later on. However, I won't be getting bentonite until a few days. Can I still add it even though the primary fermentation will have been going on for a few days? If so, how much do I add to not affect taste?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 11, 2011)

see other thread.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 11, 2011)

agdodge4x4 said:


> I will be starting fermentation on my strawberry wine from frozen strawberries tonight. I have read that bentonite int he primary is popular and aids in clearing early and later on. However, I won't be getting bentonite until a few days. Can I still add it even though the primary fermentation will have been going on for a few days? If so, how much do I add to not affect taste?



Should work, it will affect the peptic enzyme though, so you might want to wait until you take the fruit bag out.


----------



## Tom (Jan 11, 2011)

agdodge4x4 said:


> I will be starting fermentation on my strawberry wine from frozen strawberries tonight. I have read that bentonite int he primary is popular and aids in clearing early and later on. However, I won't be getting bentonite until a few days. Can I still add it even though the primary fermentation will have been going on for a few days? If so, how much do I add to not affect taste?


Sure go ahead. Stir 2tsp in a cup of warm water add


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jan 11, 2011)

Is it true that it will wipe out some of the tannin?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 12, 2011)

The parrots of the Amazon eat so much fruit they get toxic levels of tannin in their systems. They eat bentonite clay to remove the tannins. You take it from there. If it can take tannins out of bird poop I am sure it will remove some of yours from the wine


----------



## Duster (Jan 13, 2011)

I know this isn't the popular answer but this is taken from the E.C Kraus website

*- How Is Bentonite Used?*
Bentonite is relatively easy to use. You start out by mixing it with water
into a slurry. The slurry will have the consistency of a thin, watery cement
mix. A dose of the slurry mix is then stirred into the wine. It should also be
noted here that the Bentonite should not be added to the wine until the
fermentation is complete. 

The method we recommended for making the slurry is to use boiling water
and to mix it in a blender. Blend it for 1 to 2 minutes until a creamy head
is formed. The slurry then needs to set for about an hour so as to allow
the Bentonite granules to swell and become saturated. The recommended
mix is 3 tablespoons of Bentonite to 1 pint of boiling water. It is then
recommended that you add 1 to 2 tablespoons of the slurry mix to each
gallon of wine that is to be treated.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 14, 2011)

Duster said:


> I know this isn't the popular answer but this is taken from the E.C Kraus website
> 
> *- How Is Bentonite Used?*
> Bentonite is relatively easy to use. You start out by mixing it with water
> ...



OK, 

There seems to be mixed opinion of adding slurry while wine is fermenting. Do you have a reason for NOT adding it during fermentation?


----------



## Tom (Jan 14, 2011)

I also find it weird that some Kit manufactures say to add it in the primary. If it was so bad why? I think it may be old info thats not updated.

I make a qt slurry and add some to my primary.


----------



## RoastedChestnut (Jan 15, 2011)

My Festa Juice Pinot Noir 23L varietal juice wine kit, says to put my betonite in during 2nd fermentation. Although it does not give instructions of how to add it, just add it to the racked wine in 2nd, and mix vigorously! Somehow I don't trust these instructions!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 15, 2011)

If all these kits add bentenite at beginning and they want wine to be as good as it can be so customers are happy and come back, why, if it makes wine less than it can be, would they have you do it. Seems the evidence indicates it is more than ok to add at beginning.


----------



## RoastedChestnut (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm curious about your strawberry wine from frozen berries! Did you get the costco 6lb bags? I'm researching for a strawberry wine recipe from frozen berries Please keep us posted how your wine is coming along


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2011)

If I want to make strawberrey I get either fresh, or frozen from Sams. Costco frozen berries are great for making wine. I use 6=# per gal


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2011)

I use bentonite in primary with everything except when making wine from grapes. I cant see it doing much to rid your wine of tannins as like said above almost all kit manufactures have you use it in primary and these kits usually arent high in tannins. Bentonite is one of the gentlest fining agents there is.


----------

